

Use Google Glass and Twilio to Send and Receive SMS Messages - jonmarkgo
http://www.twilio.com/blog/2013/05/using-google-glass-twilio-ruby-and-sinatra-to-send-and-receive-sms-messages.html

======
ben1040
Hey, thanks for this, this is awesome. I have been playing a bit with just
some basic ruby scripts to shoot cards down to the device and your Sinatra
examples on how to handle subscriptions from Glass look really, really
helpful.

~~~
jonmarkgo
Happy to help, Ben! If you want to do some more complex stuff I also published
a basic Rails scaffold: <https://github.com/jonmarkgo/GlassRails>

------
aviswanathan
First of all, I think this technology and application is awesome. Glass really
is pushing the boundaries of what can be done in the physical world with
contact to software and the internet. I just worry that it's approaching
communication platforms a bit too swiftly, especially in light of recent
controversy regarding usage while driving
([http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/07/technology/personaltech/go...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/07/technology/personaltech/google-
glass-picks-up-early-signal-keep-out.html?ref=todayspaper&_r=0)).

Really hope that some sort of legal precedent is set so that us geeks and
developers don't have to worry about distribution if we want to invest
time/energy into building apps for Glass.

~~~
fady
I'm super excited for glass. it's going to be a game changer in every sense of
the way, especially for hands free computing.

~~~
jonmarkgo
Yeah - it's really the first widely available wearable computing platform!

------
mkoble11
Jon Gottfried does it AGAIN! You are a god among hackers, sir.

